# Mathews Ovation?



## Harperman

Donk!..Some finger shooters love the Ovation, some dont...Very smooth, very forgiving bows, pretty quiet, and a top-shelf Target bow...Some folks have a hard time getting a "Perfect" tune shooting fingers with them, though (Single cam)..They are called "Slowvations" around here, but with Your draw length, the speed should be plenty...Cato had one, I believe, P.M. Him and He will tell You about His...Unless You've found a screaming good deal on one, I'd suggest the Apex, Apex 7, or Drenalin LD, if You want a Mathews bow....But, You know Me, and I'd steer You toward a Hoyt!....L.O.L...The APEX is a great bow, though...Take Care!....Jim


----------



## AKRuss

I purchased an ovation a year or two ago hoping it would make a good hunting bow. It's no speed demon but then neither am I. It's smooth and fairly quiet but I simply cannot shoot it very well for who knows what reasons. I tried the stock grip, no grip and finally a Loesch grip but nothing seemed to work so it's hanging in my garage gathering dust. Several of my friends love them. Go figure. I love my Apex bows but they a tad heavy and noisey for hunting, IMHO.


----------



## rocklocker2

*ovation*

i have a shrewd grip on mine and shoot it for indoor spots.is yours fer sale ?


----------



## TN ARCHER

Love my Ovation. I have never shot with fingers so I'm no help there, sorry.
I see mostly C-4's being used in the Limited class at A.S.A. Pro / Am's.


----------



## Ashland Viper

I love mine. I use a release. I get about 268 fps with gold tip xt 7595's. I also would be interested in buying another, if one was for sale. it is smooth, quiet.


----------



## jerrytee

AKRuss said:


> I purchased an ovation a year or two ago hoping it would make a good hunting bow. It's no speed demon but then neither am I. It's smooth and fairly quiet but I simply cannot shoot it very well for who knows what reasons. I tried the stock grip, no grip and finally a Loesch grip but nothing seemed to work so it's hanging in my garage gathering dust. Several of my friends love them. Go figure. I love my Apex bows but they a tad heavy and noisey for hunting, IMHO.


Give us the details. Who knows? you might sell it.


----------



## Limey

I see quite a few Ovations at shoots in the UK but more Conquests.

The risers are almost if not identical, the cams are different and so are the cable quards.

Ovation smoother and slower.

Conquest faster and more adjustable as there is a bigger cam choice and the draw length can be adjusted (with no let of change).

The Ovation is an ideal finger shooters bow and now in the 2nd hand market offers fantastic value:darkbeer:


----------



## Feral Donkey

Thanks for the info guys!  Last night I bought a 2 year old Apex 7 from Badgerjeff. Last night I was shooting it fingers barebow with a 2 prong launcher style drop-away rest and it was making some impressive groups. It doesn't pinch my fingers and it's easy for me to get off the string clean. It also doesn't feel so bad with the string torquing and finger pressure. A hell of a lot better than that old Browning Vanguard II, anyway. I love the grip and I love the size of the grip front to back so I can cary it through the woods without my hands getting cramped like my Bowtech Independance does to me. Shooting the Bowtech is ok but walking with my hand in the grip, my hand gets to be toast after a mile or so. I actually might sell the Independance or I might keep it for shooting spots. Let's see how this Apex 7 works out first. :wink:


----------



## Buttermilk

I shoot a Mathews Ovation with a finger release (split finger). I am at 68-69 lbs, and 29.5" draw length. I shoot an Easton Carbon Excel (old version) that weighs ~445 grains with a 125 gr. point.

Chrono'd velocity is 262 FPS. While it ain't no speed burner, I've seen other bows that are supposed to be much faster shoot the same speed with a 400-410 grain arrow with about the same draw weight.

I really like my Ovation. It does have one thing I really have to watch for: it is easy to torque the handle on while shooting, especially if I get tired.

I have been considering getting the Drenalin LD though.....


----------



## mike hogan

does the ovation have a draw stop?


----------



## Buttermilk

mike hogan said:


> does the ovation have a draw stop?



It does have a draw stop. It can be relocated to change the let off from 65% to 80%, plus it also changes the draw length by 1/2" when doing so.

My Ovation is set at 29.5" (65% let off). Has a pretty solid wall to draw into.


----------



## TN ARCHER

I removed the rubber draw stop and wrapped the post with some 3/8 wide electrical tape and the wall is SOLID as a rock. I also removed the stock grip and tried several things wrapped around the riser until I found some Wilson bat wrap. It has an inner cushion and the outside material will not let your hand slip if it get sweaty. It's the best thing I have found for Mathews grips. I even did it to my Hunting rig. I ma going to be selling my Ovation as soon as my Apex gets here. Any body Interested? It is a beautiful blueberry.


----------



## wirenut583

*fingers and ovation*

I was actually going down to order mine when a fellow finger shooter bought one and let me shoot it. I thought it felt like a sponge when it came off my fingers it was nasty feeling to me. So I bought my C3 and love it. just picked up an Apex but havnt got it adjusted in DL to me yet to let you know how I like it. I guess this post will be Cont.


----------

